# [risolto][amd64]firefox plugins incasinati

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

siccome ho un po' di casino sull'hd con questi plugins, vorrei sapere qual'è la directory in cui firefox deve andare a cercare i plugins ed eventualmente come si aggiorna la variabile d'ambiente MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH, visto che non so in quale file si trovi.

se faccio 

```
# grep MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH $(type -p firefox)

export MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH=${MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH:-/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins}

```

Inoltre ho dei problemi perchè sembra che quando elimino dei link a libjavaplugin_oji.so firefox continua a rilevare il plugin java... insomma... non riesco più ad aver chiara la situazione dei plugins...

unmergo e riemergo tutto?

----------

## .:chrome:.

i file dei plugin possono essere in più posizioni del file system, a seconda di quale porzione di FHS lo sviluppatore ha deciso di utilizzare.

inoltre ti ho già spiegato che i plugin non devono essere gestiti a mano ma dalle USE flag dei pacchetti, altrimenti fai solo casino.

in gentoo puoi fare tutto tramite emerge. se prendi altre strade è una scelta tua, ma non è più garantito che il sistema continui a funzionare, e diventa anche impossibile aiutarti (quindi diventi OT).

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, scusate, non era mia intenzione andare OT...

Ok, mi "rassengo" ad usare l'emerge...

per il java plugin non ho problemi...

adesso con la nuova versione di firefox, sta volta compilata (prima ho installato i binari) funziona java ma non il flash plugin.. ho provato più volte ad effettuare emerge netscape-flash ma non c'è modo di farlo funzionare...

Di recente ho modificato le flag USE aggiungendo anche gtk richiesto da netscape-flash ed effettuando un emerge -uDN world. Nulla di fatto...

```
# emerge -pv netscape-flash

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/netscape-flash-7.0.25  +gtk 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

nemmeno il konqueror sembra beneficiare del plugin appena installato.

Quindi usando emerge non devo nemmeno preoccuparmi di dover creare link simbolici?

EDIT1: A quanto sembra  *Quote:*   

> Si può avere Macromedia Flash funzionante ?
> 
> Si. Per avere Flash funzionante,è necesario un browser a 32-bit come mozilla-bin mozilla-firefox-bin o opera perchè Macromedia non fornisce una versione a 64-bit. Dopo aver emerso il pacchetto binario del browser preferito, installare flash con emerge netscape-flash. 

 

preso da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#flash

Pare che il pacchetto netscape-flash funzioni solo se si è installato firefox direttamente dai binari.. può essere?????  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

EDIT2: In base a ciò immagino di dover fare una cosa, e di ciò chiedo conferma:

disinstallare mozilla-firefox

disinstallare blackdown-jre

disinstallare blackdown-jdk (??? anche lui ??? direi che non c'entri nulla)

disinstallare netscape-flash

emergere mozilla-firefox-bin

emergere blackdown-jre

emergere blackdown-jdk

emergere netscape-flash

con la speranza che poi funzioni java!!!! Fin'ora ho avuto l'impressione che per avere il java plugin funzionante ci voglia il mozilla-firefox compilato da me, e per avere il plugin-flash ci voglia il mozilla-firefox-bin....

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> preso da http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#flash

 

Mi sa che ti sei dimenticato di specificare il numero di bit del tuo processore  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

ho un amd 64

quindi????

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ho un amd 64

 

Quindi, se hai installato gentoo a 32 bit netscape-flash funziona anche se firefox é compilato da te.

Se invece hai messo su Gentoo a 64 bit, dato che il plugin é a 32 bit devi usare un firefox a 32 bit... ecco perché devi usare il binario.

Ok?

Per quanto riguarda java se non ricordo male, una volta non funzionava bene a 64 ed era meglio usare la versione 32. Adesso non ti so dire, prova a fare qualche ricerca nel forum perché l'argomento é stato trattato  :Wink: 

P.S. Quando non specifichi l'archietettura si suppone che si stia parlando di un x86 a 32 bit, allora anche le risposte che ricevi potrebbero essere indirizzate verso quell'architettura e non funzionare da te. Ecco il motivo della mia domanda, ed ecco perché sarebbe opportuno etichettare i post con il tag [AMD64]

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! 

dunque... dimmi se sbaglio e/o se ciò che dico sia possibile...

rimuovo mozilla-firefox (compilato con la flag xprint nel make.conf per la stampa)

rimuovo netscape-flash

rimuovo blackdown-jre (è a 64 bit??? suppongo di si)

installo mozilla-firefox-bin (in questo caso non ho problemi con xprint - è a 32 bit giusto?)

installo netscape-flash (ed a questo punto non ho dubbi sul fatto che il flash plugin funzioni)

installo blackdown-jre (riesco ad installare la versione a 32 bit????)

ora suppongo che anche java sia abilitato nel mio browser...

procedo?

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> procedo?

 

Magari attendi qualche conferma più attendibile da possessori di amd64... perché ad esempio se la jre che hai é a 64 bit io non te lo so dire.

Da quello che so puoi anche mantenere sia firefox a 64 bit che a 32, ma anche li non vorrei ricordare male e darti indicazioni errate.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Quote:*   

> Da quello che so puoi anche mantenere sia firefox a 64 bit che a 32, ma anche li non vorrei ricordare male e darti indicazioni errate.

 

questo è possibile, ne sono sicuro

va bene, aspetterò!!! speriamo bene!

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rimuovo mozilla-firefox (compilato con la flag xprint nel make.conf per la stampa)
> 
> rimuovo netscape-flash
> ...

 

OK

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rimuovo blackdown-jre (è a 64 bit??? suppongo di si)
> 
> 

 

Non occorre

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> installo mozilla-firefox-bin (in questo caso non ho problemi con xprint - è a 32 bit giusto?)
> 
> installo netscape-flash (ed a questo punto non ho dubbi sul fatto che il flash plugin funzioni)
> ...

 

OK

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> installo blackdown-jre (riesco ad installare la versione a 32 bit????)
> 
> 

 

No, installa (con le varie USE attivate) 

```

dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.09

```

mettendo in /etc/portage/packages.keywords

```

=sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4 x86

=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.09 x86

```

oppure segui questa guida: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_firefox_with_flash_and_java_on_amd64

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie, lo faccio subito...

ho però appena installato i binari del firefox, e sembra che il flash plugin funzioni senza che io abbia reinstallato netscape-flash... boh, forse perchè dev'essere rimasto nell'hd qualche file .so di cui firefox si è accorto

----------

## fbcyborg

ho messo in /etc/portage/packages.keywords 

```

=sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4 x86

=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.09 x86

```

ho fatto emerge sun-jre-bin

ma:

```

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sun-jre-bin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.09 (masked by: -* keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.08-r1 (masked by: -* keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.08 (masked by: -* keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.05 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.04 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

com'è sto fatto?

----------

## Scen

/etc/portage/package.keywords (senza la s dopo package  :Razz: )!

----------

## fbcyborg

si scusa, ho solo sbagliato a digitare nel post

----------

## fbcyborg

sono giunto alla conclusione che è impossibile avere installati contemporaneamente i plugins java e flash nel caso in cui si abbia una distribuzione per AMD64.

Se installo mozilla-firefox-bin è a 32 bit, funziona solo il netscape-flash.

non posso quindi installare il plugin su mozilla-firefox-bin poichè il plugin installabile sulla macchina è solo a 64 bit, mentre non è installabile sul browser poichè è a 32 bit.

Se compilo il mozilla-firefox, riesco a far funzionare solo java plugin poichè entrambi sono a 64 bit, ma per il netscape-flash niente da fare, non attacca... quindi dovrei usare due browser diversi ma uguali per usufruire di un plugin o di un altro O_o ...

Allucinante questo fatto.. spero solo che sia una mia impressione...

Se solo potessi emergere un plugin a 32 bit lo installerei su questo firefox a 32 bit!

----------

## Scen

Naaahh... Non demordere  :Smile:  Anche io ho avuto il tuo stesso problema, ma alla fine sono riuscito a risolvere!

```

$ eix netscape-flash

* net-www/netscape-flash

     Available versions:  6.0.79 6.0.81 7.0.25

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.macromedia.com/

     Description:         Macromedia Shockwave Flash Player

Found 1 matches

```

E' a 32 bit  :Smile:  Quindi va a braccetto con firefox-bin (e volendo anche Opera), ma NON con Konqueror (che sarà a 64 bit).

Puoi installare (modificanto package.keywords) <=sun-jre-bin-1.4.2* (a 32 bit), avrai i plugin Java su firefox-bin e opera, oppure seguire la guida sul Wiki che ti ho elencato, ovvero installando in /usr/local/java (o dove vuoi tu) un bin di java a 32bit, e linkare manualmente i plugin!

Tu citi "un plugin a 32bit"... A quale ti riferisci?  :Question: 

----------

## Onip

scusa, ma se c'è pure una guida allorna non  impossibile. Vuoi un consiglio spassionato? pialla tutto ( firefox e plugin vari ) prenditi in mano la guida e seguila per filo e per segno controllando soprattutto le varie USE con cui andrai ad installare i pacchetti, che sono fondamentali.

p.s. l'aggiunta che hai fatto a package.keywords non è corretta perchè tu gli dici di volere un pacchetto x86 che però ha come keyword ~x86 con la tilde.

p.p.s c'è pieno di guide e howto su come smascherare \ mascherare i pacchetti e su cosa sono le keywords   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se solo potessi emergere un plugin a 32 bit lo installerei su questo firefox a 32 bit!

 

mi riferivo al java plugin.. ma in base a quello che mi hai detto.... vediamo un po...

----------

## fbcyborg

errore:

ho modificato il package.keywords:

ma 

```
# emerge sun-jre-bin

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: <=sun-jre-bin-1.4.2*

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sun-jre-bin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.09 (masked by: -* keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.08-r1 (masked by: -* keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.4.2.08 (masked by: -* keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.05 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.04 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

```

[/quote]

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! adesso seguirò passo passo la guida su wiki.. in caso di problemi, vi faccio sapere.. tnx!

----------

## Onip

ma hai cercato ( e letto ) una guida su come smascherare i pacchetti? A me sembra proprio di no....

Bisogna specificare anche la categoria del pacchetto. Guarda qui

```
onip @ Hal9000 SPAW $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

=app-editors/nvu-1.0-r1 ~x86

media-sound/easytag ~x86

=dev-util/glade-2.10.0 ~x86

=net-misc/gwget-0.94 ~x86

=net-p2p/amule-2.0.1 ~x86

app-office/openoffice-bin ~x86

net-p2p/azureus-bin ~x86

=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5 ~x86

=net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.0-r2 ~x86

sys-block/gparted ~x86

gnome-extra/gcursor ~x86

x11-themes/gtk-engines-industrial ~x86

=media-sound/zinf-2.2.5-r2 ~x86

=dev-util/screem-0.14.3 ~x86

app-doc/gnochm ~x86

=dev-python/pychm-0.8.2 ~x86

=media-libs/flac-1.1.1-r1 ~x86

mail-client/balsa ~x86

=dev-lang/php-4.4.0-r1 ~x86

app-admin/eselect ~x86

app-admin/eselect-php ~x86

=app-text/aspell-0.60* ~x86

net-p2p/amule-cvs ~x86

=net-p2p/mldonkey-2.6.4-r2 ~x86

=www-client/opera-8.50 ~x86

net-print/hplip ~x86

games-strategy/wesnoth ~x86

games-strategy/glest ~x86

=mail-client/balsa-2.3.5 ~x86
```

Nota che se e solo se hai bisogno di specificare una versione allora devi specificare anche uno tra = > < >= <= . 

Ribadisco, è meglio leggere le guide piuttosto che continuare a postare solamente degli errori che sono banali e già trattati in un totale di post. Alla lunga la gente potrebbe anche smettere di rispondere

----------

## fbcyborg

ok, il fatto che io continui a postare errori idioti, deriva dal fatto che non ho capito bene come funzionano questi smascheramenti, anche se ho letto qualcosa sui portage (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1) dove parla di pacchetti mascherati.. ma ho ancora le idee confuse evidentemente.

Nessuno obbliga il prossimo a rispondere ad un post.. se non ottengo risposte, pazienza.. in ogni caso vi ringrazio di cuore per tutte le risposte in supporto alle mie richieste di aiuto.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> ok, il fatto che io continui a postare errori idioti, ... ma ho ancora le idee confuse evidentemente.
> 
> Nessuno obbliga il prossimo a rispondere ad un post.. 

 

Niente paura. La risposta di Onip, come quelle precedenti, ti può essere parsa un po' brusca, ma non è così.

Tutte, infatti, sono ricche di suggerimenti, osservazioni ed informazioni tecniche precise, che sono la vera cosa di cui hai bisogno.

Se avrai la pazienza di resistere in queto forum - come spero - ti accorgerai di quanto valga questo modo di lavorare.

Il suggerimento più importante di tutti,naturalmente, è: "leggi la documentazione".

Tu hai bisogno di istruzioni sull'uso di portage, che sono contenute prevalentemente qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

Al punto tre si discute in modo specifico di paccehtti mascherati.

Un'altra fonte di informazione molto utile è nelle pagine di man:

```

man portage

man emerge

```

I file importanti, a questo scopo, sono /etc/portage/packages.keywords , /etc/portage/packages.unmask e /etc/portage/packages.mask .

I nomi ne indicano in modo preciso la funzione. L'esempio di Onip ti mostra chiaramente come usare la sintassi.

Fare prove, fino a capire il modo giusto di lavorare è l'utlima risorsa. emerge è un programma robustissimo, che non può creare danni in nessuna maniera.

In bocca al lupo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Caro cloc3 ti ringrazio tantissimo, a me piace molto lavorare così, poichè ogni volta che imparo qualcosa poi diventa tutto facile... 

terrò sempre conto dei tuoi consigli.. Ogni volta che riesco a risolvere, con l'aiuto vostro o senza, un problema, mi segno sempre tutto..

----------

## fbcyborg

Da cosa può dipendere il fatto che non sento i suoni quando c'è un filmato flash se non dai permessi su /dev/dspX e dal fatto che il mio nome utente sia nel gruppo audio?

Nel ricompilare il kernel ho tolto i moduli Open Sound system, ho lasciato solo ALSA, e l'unico modulo abilitato è quello della mia scheda audio:

```
-> Device Drivers                                                                                                     

  │       -> Sound                                                                                                            

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                              

  │           -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                                                                 

  │             -> PCI devices                                                                                                

  │   Selects: SND_MPU401_UART && SND_AC97_CODEC    
```

può dipendere da una modifica del kernel? francamente non ricordo se prima funzionasse o meno l'audio.. per il resto l'audio funziona bene

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [risolto][amd64]firefox plugins incasinati

 

I permessi audio sono OT in questo post.  :Laughing: 

Fai una ricerca con la chiave "audio permessi" sul forum italiano e dopo, eventualmente, apri un nuovo topic.

----------

